# Average fry per spawn?



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys. My boyfriend's thinking about breeding, and I don't think that'd be the greatest idea (he wants to keep them all). He has a VT, possible CT crossbreed. He'd probably pick up a female from Petsmart (which I think are also VT/CT mixes, not sure tho)... I picked up info that said anywhere from 200-600 for a HM. *Giving that info, is there an average number someone can give me in regards to fry per spawn?* Personal experience would be amazing.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My friends have spawned their bettas many times (with different pairs) and they have gotten from 10 to 300 fry. It really depends.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

A member on here recently spawned in December or so, and she still has about 45 left. DragonFish is her name, and her epic thread is here in the breeding section.


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> My friends have spawned their bettas many times (with different pairs) and they have gotten from 10 to 300 fry. It really depends.


Wow, that's a pretty big jump!  Thank you!

Who's that in your avatar? S/he's precious, and looks like my Armand (who is sitting next to me going, "I SEE THE FOOD FEED ME!!!").


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> A member on here recently spawned in December or so, and she still has about 45 left. DragonFish is her name, and her epic thread is here in the breeding section.


Ooo, I might have to look at that. Thank you!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine? That's Augie  Who, unfortunately, passed away quite recently.
I'm glad I could help


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you.  It's nature, I suppose!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

With a spawn you can get up to 300 eggs.. but I seriously doubt all of them will live. On average the ones that make it (that don't die or have to be culled) is around 50-80 usually.. sometimes more, sometimes less. With your first spawn I wouldn't expect all of the fry to live.


----------

